

Map of the world (and all individual countries) showing population density - jimmyjim
http://www.worldpopulationatlas.org/

======
jimmyjim
Some direct interesting links:

* The world: <http://www.worldpopulationatlas.org/carto_world.htm>

* China: <http://www.worldpopulationatlas.org/carto_chn_hkg.htm>

* United States: <http://www.worldpopulationatlas.org/carto_usa_main.htm>

* Inidia: <http://www.worldpopulationatlas.org/carto_ind.htm>

------
jimmyjim
A more convenient link for easy navigability:
<http://www.worldmapper.org/textindex/text_index.html>

Pretty fascinating stuff! If you have other stuff like this that a data junkie
like me might enjoy, please let me know!

